# Never again!!!!



## Trophyman (Feb 5, 2013)

Will I complain about not having the right tool for the job or my working space is not just right!! Take a look at this thread on the WeldingWeb forum that I belong to.

http://weldingweb.com/showthread.php?t=123161

I GARUNTEE you will be totally amazed and humbled.


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow, just wow!


----------



## cruzn57 (Feb 6, 2013)

20 yrs to make one like that.
 besides not having the ability.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 6, 2013)

cruzn57 said:


> 20 yrs to make one like that.
> besides not having the ability.



Doesn't matter how many years you gave me I could'nt make anything but a mess. Congrats to him!


----------

